# Qualified



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Heya, Congrats and well done!! :wink:


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

heya meggymoo, did you go and watch the show today?
Anneka
xx


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi,

No couldn't get there in the end. Went house hunting..

But seriously, Well done! :wink:


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

thanks xx


----------

